# Arras, 1917.



## Bf109_g (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys. 

Just wondering if any of could help me find information regarding the Battle Of
Arras, 9 April to 16 May 1917? I am currently looking to see if the Sutherland Highlanders fought in this campaign. 

Thanks. 

James.


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 11, 2007)

I presume you mean the _Argyle _ Sutherland Highlanders - Short answer is yes, as a regiment they hold an 'Arras' battle honour

For detailed who fought where, doing what this may help

The Battle of Arras, 1917

But you'll have to narrow down which battalion you're looking for (reg, new army, TF for example) - there were upto 27 (!!?) but not all were fighting units

The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders (Princess Louise's) [UK]

Princess Louise's Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders

HTH

R


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your help, Rog. 

To be specific, I'm looking for the regular battalions the Arygle Sutherland Highlanders had within their ranks during the Battle of Arras.


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 12, 2007)

Chasing them around that site it seems 1 AS&H were in 81 Bde, 27th Div in Macedonia at the time of Arras.

2 AS&H were part of 98 Bde, 33rd Div attached to VII Corps (3rd Army) and took part in the Second Battle of the Scarpe (23rd - 24th April 1917) which was one part of the wider battle of Arras 

3 4 AS&H were reserve extra reserve respectively originally 'militia' but training providing replacements for 1 2 as well as Home Defence.

5th - 9th AS&H were Territorials (the 1/5th, 2/5th denotes 'lines' ie 1/5th is first line, 2/5th and 3/5th were 2nd 3rd line and provided training replacements for the first line TF battalions

10th - 13th were 'new army' Bns the 'K' number giving the blocks of volunteering - 'K1' being the first 100,000 to volunteer under the 'Kitchener' scheme. 13th were the reserve formation for the other 3

14th was new army too but presumably an amalgamation of spare troops from 10-13th or may have been 'A4' boys - ie old enough for the army on volunteering but not old enough for overseas service

15th was the reserve bn for 10-13

16th was formed from 'provisional' Bn troops - previously medically unfit or TF soldiers who had refused overseas service (recovered/medical standards changed or that right of refusal removed once conscription was introduced). Not 'new army' as wiki has it but TF

17th only existed 3 weeks - possibly as it couldn't find full numbers or 14th (where its troops were sent) had taken heavy casualties

So the answer is 2 AH&H   

Sorry it's such a smart **** answer, you either knew all this or could figure it out; I just got into working through it and typed away

R


----------

